# In-Game PC, Xbox 360 Monitor & HDTV Graphic Settings.



## cumuluslax2501 (Jul 18, 2008)

I would like to know if setting higher contrast, higher sharpening & higher vibrance will harm or shorten the life of PC Monitors, HDTV's, & Xbox 360 Consoles. Thanks in Advance for your replies.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Generally the only settings that'll damage a monitor would be the ones that affect brightness, and then only on CRT and plasma displays.


----------

